# Who needs to fill Form 1221 and 80



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,
I am in process of filing my visa application. As a precautionary measure, I am planning to attach Form 80 and 1221 along with my application.
My questions-
1. Is it a good idea to fill up both forms even without CO asking for it
2.Are these forms supposed to be filled by the primary applicant or the dependents?

Regards,
Raman


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> I am in process of filing my visa application. As a precautionary measure, I am planning to attach Form 80 and 1221 along with my application.
> My questions-
> 1. Is it a good idea to fill up both forms even without CO asking for it
> ...


Hi Raman,
First one, it is not required to be filled in before CO asks. You can submit once he requests for it. 2nd one, i too don't have an idea. I will ask my Agent. As of now, my agent is drafting these forms and will share with me. I will review them and upload.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi Raman,
> First one, it is not required to be filled in before CO asks. You can submit once he requests for it. 2nd one, i too don't have an idea. I will ask my Agent. As of now, my agent is drafting these forms and will share with me. I will review them and upload.



Thanks for reverting so quickly.
By then can anyone else let me know about my queries?
I would really appreciate that.


----------



## bhat88 (Apr 6, 2016)

raman2017 said:


> Thanks for reverting so quickly.
> By then can anyone else let me know about my queries?
> I would really appreciate that.


There is no harm in uploading Form 80 & Form 1221 even before CO asks for them.
Those are only about you declaring all the required personal information in one place.
I recommend you to upload now because nowadays it is taking 2-3 months for CO to get back to your file after requesting something every time.

As far as I know, it has to be filled separately by all the applicants (primary and dependents). Form 80 pretty much includes everything and I feel it is more important than Form 1221.

BR,
Bhat
____________________
----------------------------
Living in AU holding Work Permit 457
Waiting for 189 grant
EA positive outcome on 10-Aug-2017
EOI submitted on 11-Aug-2017
Invitation received on 23-Aug-2017
Lodged 189 PR application on 26-Aug-2017
CO's first contact on 05-Oct-2017
Info provided on 14-Oct-2017
Grant :nono: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

I have submitted Form 80 but not form 1221. Should I submit 1221 as well?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> I am in process of filing my visa application. As a precautionary measure, I am planning to attach Form 80 and 1221 along with my application.
> My questions-
> 1. Is it a good idea to fill up both forms even without CO asking for it
> ...




Basis my personal experience - 

- filling both the form is definitely a good idea and avoids CO contact and may result in DG. 

- it needs to be filled for primary applicants as well as for dependent’s as defined by DIBP.

Do not wait for any documents to be asked by CO, rather be proactive in submitting them from your end all together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Basis my personal experience -
> 
> - filling both the form is definitely a good idea and avoids CO contact and may result in DG.
> 
> ...



Do we all need to fill form 80 and 1221 for kids below 5 years?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

It is for the applicants above 16 years of age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

